# 16' plywood jon boat



## Tmingle (Mar 23, 2016)

I thinking of building a 16' jon boat. any advice? I have a source for marine plywood but im not sure the best wood for the frames.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

https://www.diy-wood-boat.com/Wooden_boat_kits.html


----------



## Knots (Jul 15, 2012)

*GF16*

https://boatbuildercentral.com/product/jon-boat-garvey-16-boat-plans-gf16/

You can use plywood for complete build, just glue ply to required dimension

I have built a OD18 and owned a FS17 really impressed with bateau's design.

Note they have a builders forum that is very very helpful if you have questions or what not. Solid little boats if you follow guidelines, but there are a lot of other good designers.
www.glen-l.com
https://spirainternational.com/
if you are feeling really handy...
https://bandbyachtdesigns.com/


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

I say go for it . whatcha got to lose . make a mistake , just redo it .


----------

